# Cruze towing



## topgun966 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a jet ski. Has anyone added a hitch to their cruze? Is it even possible?


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

You really want the ass end of your cruze sumerged in water while you unload it. Get a truck.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'd get a truck or something. The Cruze isn't really a good vehicle to tow with.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Draw Tite Trailer Hitch Chevrolet Cruze - Exterior - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

just because you can, doesnt mean you should.......

yeah i wouldnt be dropping the ass of my car in the water. plus, you get a crappy ramp, you may not be climbing back up.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The only thing I'd be concerned about is what the other have mentioned with dunking the rear end at a launch. I have never launched a jet ski, so it is pure speculation on my part. As far as a single place trailer and 1 ski, the weight isnt really an issue. You are probably looking at what, 800 lbs? And the tongue weight will be really light.
I towed my race bike around with my old Sunfire and it was no problem. If I didnt have the Aztek too, I would not think twice about towing my bike with the Cruze. You have to be aware that you will need more braking time, but that is just common sense. Keep it sensible and you should not have any issues. IDK what it will do with the warranty situation though.
How far and how often would you be trailering the ski?


----------



## give_it_all_ (Apr 13, 2011)

I put a hitch onto my car. Towed my atv with it to the cottage and barely felt it there except for big hills. I was at a total weight of 1000lbs with the 1.8L and it was no problem.


----------



## tdonovan00 (Dec 18, 2010)

If you do, post up a video, would be nice to have hitch just in case


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My heart hurts just thinking of putting that stress on my Cruze lol...


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Not an issue at all. I tow a trailer with my Solstice GXP all the time, but I'm not pulling up a water soaked jet ski on a ramp.

I'd check to see how much weight you are talking, and if the exhaust will be in the water. Flat towing weight on the hitch ball I don't think a jet ski is an issue, pulling it up a ramp fully wet is another story. I don't know how much water the ski holds, I mean it's not like a boat.. but water is heavy.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

*towing Jetski*

You will not have any problems towing a jetski. I have a seadoo and I have the hitch already installed and will be towing it soon. The manual specifically says you can tow up to 1000lbs. But remember this includes anything else in your vehicle. ( you can actually tow a little more as most manufactures put this number on the conservative side for safety) I towed with my HHR and didn't have a problem. Getting up the ramp will not be a issue since this is a front wheel drive vehicle unless you go to far in the water which you typically should have to go in that far to launch one. Make sure you take your time if you have never done this before. Also if you have the exhaust below the water don't turn off the engine so water does not go into the exhaust, and make sure you put the E-brake on before loading or unloading. The biggest obstacle will probably be backing up the trailer without the Jetski on it. You won't be able to see the trailer. So you may need to open your trunk and fold down your seats to see it. 

Also do some searching on the internet for hitches. I would recomment the Curt brand which i have on my Cruze. I had other brands but the Curt seems to have a better finish and you can get it for about $150. Remember you will also need to get a wiring harness for your trailer lights.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> You will not have any problems towing a jetski. I have a seadoo and I have the hitch already installed and will be towing it soon. The manual specifically says you can tow up to 1000lbs. But remember this includes anything else in your vehicle. ( you can actually tow a little more as most manufactures put this number on the conservative side for safety) I towed with my HHR and didn't have a problem. Getting up the ramp will not be a issue since this is a front wheel drive vehicle unless you go to far in the water which you typically should have to go in that far to launch one. Make sure you take your time if you have never done this before. Also if you have the exhaust below the water don't turn off the engine so water does not go into the exhaust, and make sure you put the E-brake on before loading or unloading. The biggest obstacle will probably be backing up the trailer without the Jetski on it. You won't be able to see the trailer. So you may need to open your trunk and fold down your seats to see it.
> 
> Also do some searching on the internet for hitches. I would recomment the Curt brand which i have on my Cruze. I had other brands but the Curt seems to have a better finish and you can get it for about $150. Remember you will also need to get a wiring harness for your trailer lights.


I have a Curt hitch on my other car, and I did like their product offering over all others on that car... however on the Cruze the Curt instructions state you have to drill out the hole larger, which none of the other manufacturers stated, to mount the hitch.

Did you have to drill any to get the bolts through? I'd rather not open up an area to exposure for rust seeing as my Cruze will be a year round car here in the salt and snow of Michigan.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Also if you have an automatic maybe put your car in manual shift while pulling out because remember the car automatically shifts into neutral while stopped and you roll back a bit when you release the brake, this can be avoided if you put it into manual mode and keep it in first gear. I almost rolled back and almost hit the car behind me at the Tim Hortons drive through because they have an inclined road. Just somthing else to be aware of.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> I have a Curt hitch on my other car, and I did like their product offering over all others on that car... however on the Cruze the Curt instructions state you have to drill out the hole larger, which none of the other manufacturers stated, to mount the hitch.
> 
> Did you have to drill any to get the bolts through? I'd rather not open up an area to exposure for rust seeing as my Cruze will be a year round car here in the salt and snow of Michigan.


I'm pretty sure it won't matter what brand you buy you will have to make one hole on each side bigger. I had a hhr with a drawtite and I had to do it on that car and since the HHR and cruze/cobalt are all on the same platform you will have to do this. The area looks identical to what the HHR looked like. I live in ohio so i understand your issue with salt, just coat the area with a can spray of under coating or just paint it like i did and you should be fine.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> I have a Curt hitch on my other car, and I did like their product offering over all others on that car... however on the Cruze the Curt instructions state you have to drill out the hole larger, which none of the other manufacturers stated, to mount the hitch.
> 
> Did you have to drill any to get the bolts through? I'd rather not open up an area to exposure for rust seeing as my Cruze will be a year round car here in the salt and snow of Michigan.


 
I put the Curt hitch on my Cruze so I could hook up my bike rack. It went very smooth, 40 minutes or so. Yes, you need to die grind out one of holes just a little so you can slide the bolt and back up washer through into the 'frame' The notch is pretty small, and I'm not worried about rust, I shot a little rustoleum on it to be safe. 

As for everyone worried about the Cruze being able to tow, I used to tow a utilty trailer with my 92 Cavalier 5spd and my Dad used to launch a small boat with his 82 Citation, I do recall something about the tail going in the water once....hmmmm


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't matter what brand you buy you will have to make one hole on each side bigger. I had a hhr with a drawtite and I had to do it on that car and since the HHR and cruze/cobalt are all on the same platform you will have to do this. The area looks identical to what the HHR looked like. I live in ohio so i understand your issue with salt, just coat the area with a can spray of under coating or just paint it like i did and you should be fine.


I asked because Curt was the only manufacturer that listed that, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch didn't mention it was needed. I like Curt, I like their directions, and I like their products... so I was surprised to see their design different. The more I look at it, I'm fairly certain the others will require the same unless they are using smaller hardware, and frankly I don't want smaller hardware holding the hitch in place!

While some paint to seal is good, it's no where as nice as the OEM coating that is currently there. I'll do the same to mine when the time comes, as I'll use my package shelf with the Cruze I'm sure.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

this is why they make trucks and suvs.....even a crossover like the traverse wouldn't be bad to tow with and would still get good mpg.....but to put a hitch on a car?!?!......my head hurts now just thinking about it.....i got to go drink a beer


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree. if u want to tow, buy a truck. these modern day compact & subcompacts were never designed.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> I agree. if u want to tow, buy a truck. these modern day compact & subcompacts were never designed.


I have an Avalanche for towing duties, awesome for filling with stuff when it comes to camping with 2 kids. Many people don't have the funds to have another truck that would need to hold 4+ people just to take out once in a while. When I was young and broke I ran my lightduty 4'x8' trailer all over with my Cavalier and didn't do any harm. Just slow and easy. 

A car is not designed for towing, but when you just need to pull around something light once in a while I would find it hard to justify the extra expense of insuring/tags/maint of another vehicle. Just understand the limitations of the car. 

My ECO states in owners manual 'not designed for towing' so I won't be towing, just a bike rack. Anyone knows what a non ECO 1.4 or 1.8 says?


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> I asked because Curt was the only manufacturer that listed that, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch didn't mention it was needed. I like Curt, I like their directions, and I like their products... so I was surprised to see their design different. The more I look at it, I'm fairly certain the others will require the same unless they are using smaller hardware, and frankly I don't want smaller hardware holding the hitch in place!
> 
> While some paint to seal is good, it's no where as nice as the OEM coating that is currently there. I'll do the same to mine when the time comes, as I'll use my package shelf with the Cruze I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I wonder if the other brands used a smaller bolt or elongated washer to fit through the hole. I didn't mind putting adding a small notch as the Curt was less cost. $130 vs $160 and I wasnt sure I would have had to notch it anyway. Check EBAY for the Curt hitch, I paid $132 shipped. Nicely powdercoated too, was hoping it would be.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Will a hitch work with the RS package? I'm not sure if there is any difference with the size of the rear fascia.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> this is why they make trucks and suvs.....even a crossover like the traverse wouldn't be bad to tow with and would still get good mpg.....but to put a hitch on a car?!?!......my head hurts now just thinking about it.....i got to go drink a beer


Hmm..










I think this is a bit over the top...

But what's wrong with this, on the same car?










Or even this? I use a setup just like this for track days and autocrossing to tow behind my Solstice.










I see nothing wrong with the package shelf or even the small Harbor Freight trailer behind my Cruze.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the drawtite setup for my cruze. I have a 5x8 utility trailer that I haul 2 mx bikes, gear and toolbox. It does perfectly fine. I just got my waverunner out of storage (05 seadooo rxp). It tows it perfectly fine, I didn't have any trouble accelerating or going up small hills. I didn't gun it, take it a little slow, 4k or less. I checked my coolant temp gauge it was just below 1/2 way on the way to the storage place and it stayed the same with the waverunner. You can tow a waverunner no problem. Assuming you have a decent launch ramp at your lake/river. You can get the waverunner in without any trouble. If it's all gravel and bumpy then it will be sketchy. I also got 28 mpg towing the waverunner. My nissan frontier 4x4 got 16mpg's. sure it had a little more power and 4wd but w/e i'll take the cruze any day. 

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Would this effect the contract on a lease vehicle ? I'd like to use one on a light weight canoe trailer. Thanks


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Part of GM development is TOWING a tow DYNO behind these cars. 

They give a tow spec cause it can tow!!


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mahty said:


> Would this effect the contract on a lease vehicle ? I'd like to use one on a light weight canoe trailer. Thanks


No idea; I would ask the dealer if you can't find it in the paperwork fine print somewhere. My dealer purchased and installed my hitch and wiring so they have to cover it now lol.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike220 said:


> No idea; I would ask the dealer if you can't find it in the paperwork fine print somewhere. My dealer purchased and installed my hitch and wiring so they have to cover it now lol.


 
Towing specs are in the owners manual. In the fine print of your purchase contract you are responsible for following the payload and towing weight limits, even if the dealership puts a towbar on.

Off the top of my head I believe the payload is 900 lbs, tow capacity is 1000lbs.


----------



## Daflea66 (Jan 10, 2012)

People are so afraid to use their vehicles. lol Keep maximum tow weight in spec and pay attention to hitch loading and youre fine for occasional towing.

Im debating between a truck that gets better mileage than my 7.4L beast and keeping that but adding a Cruze to my fleet, and I will for sure tow my bike with the Cruze, with no worries at all. A Cruze isnt exactly a vehicle to pamper like it will be a collectors item someday. By the time it has Classic plates on it, gasoline will be a novelty and probably $15 a gallon.

Just be smart about what you pull.


----------



## fasteddy (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes I have an RS and the hitch is hidden, the lights require a special hardwired module. This car tows incredibly well i have pulled my boat, Uhaul trailers, motorcyle trailer easily over 3000 miles of towing and it has never even strained I do keep it at 55 mph and in 5th when pulling the boat, it's 1000 pound package, plus three men in the car and our coolers and gear. i have never even spun a wheel on the ramps. I have no doubt this car would easily tow 100lbs with ample torque and sufficent cooling i average 24 to 28 mpg towing, My model is the 2lt.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

fasteddy said:


> Yes I have an RS and the hitch is hidden, the lights require a special hardwired module. This car tows incredibly well i have pulled my boat, Uhaul trailers, motorcyle trailer easily over 3000 miles of towing and it has never even strained I do keep it at 55 mph and in 5th when pulling the boat, it's 1000 pound package, plus three men in the car and our coolers and gear. i have never even spun a wheel on the ramps. I have no doubt this car would easily tow 100lbs with ample torque and sufficent cooling i average 24 to 28 mpg towing, My model is the 2lt.


Hi FastEddy,

I would like to install a hitch on my 2013 RS. Do you mind sharing the brand and part number you used?

Thank you!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi FastEddy,
> 
> I would like to install a hitch on my 2013 RS. Do you mind sharing the brand and part number you used?
> 
> Thank you!


 @gt_cristian Since he is most likely not going to reply, I spent this morning installing a hitch on my Cruze believe it or not. I needed one for a bike rack. With the RS package it is sort of hidden.

I got a Draw-Tite Sportframe Class 1 Trailer Hitch, Part Number 24882. They have it listed on Amazon.com for $94.59 but I walked into my O'Reillys and they price matched. 

Super easy to install, took about 15 minutes. If you would like I can take pictures of it tomorrow morning.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I was just looking at the same model, either Draw-Tiete or Curt 11282. Thanks for the info!

https://www.etrailer.com/comparison.aspx?pc=C11282&pc2=24882


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

All that needs to be said.

Chevrolet Cruze | Tow Car Awards


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trailer industry has sure gone backwards on this subject, this is how practically all boat trailers are made today.










Have to completely drown these things to float the boat off, plus drowning yourself in the process to load the darn things, want you to buy a pickup truck.

This is how they use to make them.










All I had to do was to back this trailer up until the rear tire was wet, not the rim. Of course you want the stern drive or outboard up, have an electric lift for this. Trailer was a full roller with a tilt bed, push a button and the front end would lift up and the boat will slide down on its own.

Had a gang plank on the trailer, could walk back, remove the hook and connect that to the end of the trailer, feet would not even get wet.

Loading was super easy, trailer has a V spring loaded roller, just had to center the front end of the boat to this point, could even be at a 45* angle, had a long string on the electric winch, just pull on that cord and the boat would align itself. Drop the tilt, tie it down, good to go.

With this new crap, least two people have to get wet, not could when the water is cold when fishing. one in the front, other in the rear to center the boat, can either be to the left or the right if not centered perfectly. When this happens, have to do it again. Even see 30' boats with trailers like this, crazy, back then, a 20 footer was the limit.

Could launch and load with boat all by myself, with this new crap, need at least two others that are willing to get wet. World is going nuts. 

Not a bad idea to have a trailer hitch on the rear of your compact car, will have some solid steel back there, so if an idiot rear ends you, will do a lot more damage to their vehicle than without it. Also gives a tie down since they dropped towing hooks. But the front end is a problem.

Just used the Cruze for everyday driving, love not making the oil companies richer than they already are. But use another vehicle with a class III hitch for towing.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have no problem loading or unloading my seadoo with the new style trailers. As a matter of fact my friends boat we have no problem loading or unloading with the new style trailers either. Only have to put the winch on it once its on the trailer before pulling it out. We have no problem centering the boat to bring it up on the trailer, except when its windy.

If all you have is a PWC a truck is overkill. They are not that heavy. Also everyone can't afford or want a truck. Why do I want to get 16mpg when in get almost 30 towing and still have no trouble transporting my PWC.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Trucks are either 4 wheel drive or RWD, so the Cruze being FWD has the driving wheels well away from the water's edge.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Also think its funny watching people with trucks towing a boat and are only rear wheel drive. Its funny watching them slip down the ramp because they had a truck and could do anything. So a front wheel drive does have some advantages over a truck if its not 4 wheel drive.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

pontiacgt said:


> I have no problem loading or unloading my seadoo with the new style trailers. As a matter of fact my friends boat we have no problem loading or unloading with the new style trailers either. Only have to put the winch on it once its on the trailer before pulling it out. We have no problem centering the boat to bring it up on the trailer, except when its windy.
> 
> If all you have is a PWC a truck is overkill. They are not that heavy. Also everyone can't afford or want a truck. Why do I want to get 16mpg when in get almost 30 towing and still have no trouble transporting my PWC.


Yeah a bit off topic with a boat and trying to stay dry, or even trying to find a car top carrier for a 16' kayak, all require front and rear tie downs with nothing there to tie them down to.

Ski-Jet and a trailer, depending on what you buy can be a tad below the trailer capacity of the Cruze with that 1,000 pound limit.

And of course do not want to exceed this limit, if in accident your fault or not, will not be covered by yours or the other guys insurance, will weigh it, to avoid any means of paying a claim.

And also, with a Ski-Jet, should have no concerns about staying dry.


----------

